# Billing DX on G0438 (9) MAWV



## Cole1971 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello All,
  I have a doctor that Billed G0439 and attached Z00.00, E78.2, E61.1
I know the Z00.00 is correct, but can you attach other ICD 10 codes on a superbill to Medicare?
Also, there is no documentation for the diagnosis, but IF the doctor had included documentation in their note then could it have been billed?
Thank you!


----------



## jhendrix08 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, as long as the documentation supports the Dx then you can add them to an Annual Wellness Visit G0438/G0439.  We bill this way for our Wellness Visits and have never had an issue.


----------



## maxinem@pswipa.com (Jul 13, 2021)

Question to this, Is there any written documentation that supports adding other dx codes to an AWV, as mentioned above? How many codes can you add and have the visit not become an E&M visit?  We are just trying to capture all diag for the members at the AWV.


----------

